# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Украинские пословицы с русскими аналогами

## Lampada

*Украинские пословицы*  Материал из Викицитатника  http://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%A3%...B8%D1%86%D1%8B  _Не лiзь поперед батька в пекло_. Дословный перевод: _Не лезь перед отцом в ад_.Русский аналог: _Не лезь перед батькой в пекло_  _Не чiпай лихо, доки воно тихо_. Дословный перевод: _Не трогай лихо, пока оно тихое_.Русский аналог: _Не буди лихо, пока спит тихо._  _Якщо б не мiй дурень, так i я б смiявся_. Дословный перевод: _Если бы не мой дурак, так и я бы смеялся_.  _Моя хата з краю, нічого не знаю_. Дословный перевод: _Мой дом на краю, ничего не знаю_.Русский аналог: _Моя хата скраю, ничего не знаю._  _Що занадто, то не здраво_ (польская). Дословный перевод: _Что слишком, то не здорово_.Русский аналог: _Всё хорошо, что в меру._  _Не мала баба клопоту — купила порося_. Дословный перевод: _Не имела баба хлопот — купила поросёнка_.Русский аналог: _От добра добра не ищут_.  _Не кажи «гоп», доки не перескочив_. Дословный перевод: _Не говори «гоп», пока не перепрыгнул_.  _Гуртом і батька легше бити_. Дословный перевод: _Вместе и отца легче бить_.Русский аналог: Одна голова — хорошо, а две — лучше. *(совсем не то, более правильный аналог - вместе и черта бить не страшно)*  _На тобі, Гаврило, що мені немило_ (вариант: _На тобі, небоже, що мені негоже_). Дословный перевод: _На тебе, Гаврила, что мне немило_ (вариант: _На тебе, племянник, что мне не годится_).Русский аналог: _На тебе, Боже, что мне негоже_.  _Чого Івась не навчиться, того й Іван не буде знати_. Дословный перевод: _Чему Иванушка не научится, того и Иван знать не будет_.Русский аналог: _Не научился Ванечкой, Иван Иванычем не научишься._  _Пан з паном, а Іван з Іваном_. Дословный перевод: _Пан с паном, а Иван с Иваном_.Русский аналог: _Гусь свинье не товарищ_.  _Ваша Катерина нашій Орині двоюрідна Одарка_. Дословный перевод: _Ваша Катерина нашей Арине двоюродная Одарка_.Русский аналог: _Ваш плетень нашему забору троюродный брат_.  _Збагатів Кіндрат — забув, де його брат_. Дословный перевод: _Разбогател Кондрат — забыл, где его брат_.Русский аналог: «Сытый голодному не товарищ»  _Парочка — Семен та Одарочка!_. Дословный перевод: _Парочка — Семён да Одарочка!_Русский аналог: _Хороша парочка — баран да ярочка! (гусь и гусарочка)_  _Як Микита воли мав, то Микита й кумував_. Дословный перевод: _Когда у Никиты волы были, тогда Никита и кумом был_.Русский аналог:  _Казав Наум: візьми на ум!_ Дословный перевод: _Говорил Наум: возьми на ум!_  _Розумна Парася на все здалася_. Дословный перевод: _Разумная Параша ко всему способна_.Русский аналог:  _Влітку і качка прачка, а зимою і Тереся не береться_. Дословный перевод: _Летом и утка — прачка, а зимой и Терёся не берется_.Русский аналог:  _Ти йому про Тараса, а він — півтораста_ . Дословный перевод: _Ты ему про Тараса, а он — полтораста_.Русский аналог: _Ты ему про Ивана, а он тебе про болвана (Степана)_. _В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька._  _Для нашого Федота не страшна робота_. Дословный перевод: _Нашему Федоту не страшна работа_.Русский аналог:  _Держись, Хома, іде зима!_ Дословный перевод: _Держись, Фома, идёт зима!_Русский аналог:  _Хто про Хому, а він про Ярему_. Дословный перевод: _Кто про Фому, а он про Ерёму_.Русский аналог: _Я ему про Фому, а он мне — про Ерёму_  _Якби Хомі гроші, був би й він хороший, а нема — всяк мина_. Дословный перевод: _Были б у Фомы деньги, был бы и он хороший, а нету — всякий сторонится_.Русский аналог:  _Споживай, Хведьку, то хрін, то редьку_. Дословный перевод: _Потребляй, Федька, то хрен, то редьку_.Русский аналог: _Хрен редьки не слаще_  _Поганому поросяті і в Петрівку холодно_, "Погане порося і в Петрівку мерзне". Дословный перевод: _Плохому поросёнку и на Петров день холодно_.Русский аналог: _Плохому танцору ноги мешают_.  _Говорили, балакали — сіли та й заплакали!_. Дословный перевод: _Говорили, разговаривали, сели и заплакали!_.  _Чому дурні? Бо бідні!.. А чому бідні? Бо дурні!_. Дословный перевод: _Почему глупые? Потому что бедные, а почему бедные? Потому что глупые!_.  _З великої хмари — да малий дощ!_ Дословный перевод: _С большой тучи — маленький дождь!_.Русский аналог: _Гора родила мышь_.  _Не такий страшний чорт, як його малюють!_. Дословный перевод: Не так страшен чёрт — как его рисуют!_._Русский аналог: _Не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют._ «Волков бояться — в лес не ходить»  _Дурень думкою багатіє!_. Дословный перевод: Дурак в мыслях богатеет!_._  _Не женись за двома зайцями — жодного не спіймаєш!_. Дословный перевод: Не гонись за двумя зайцами — ни одного не поймаешь_._Русский аналог: _За двумя зайцами погонишься — ни одного не поймаешь!_.  _Не святі горщики ліплять!_. Дословный перевод: Не святые горшки лепят!Русский аналог: _Не боги горшки обжигают_.  _Як не вмер Данило — так його заздрість задавила!_, "Не вмер Данил, то болячка задавила". Дословный перевод: _Если не умер Данило — так его зависть задавила_, "Не умел Данило, так болезнь задавила".  _Скільки вовка не годуй — але він всеодно в бік лісу дивиться!._ . Дословный перевод: _Сколько волка не корми — он всё равно в сторону леса смотрит!_
Русский аналог: Сколько волка не корми — всё равно в лес смотрит! _Краще горобець в руці — ніж лелека в небі!_ Дословный перевод: Лучше воробей в руке — чем аист в небе_._Русский аналог: _Лучше синица в руке — чем журавль в небе_.  _Язик до Киева доведе!._ . Дословный перевод: _Язык — до Киева доведёт_.  _Як пани бьються — у холопів чуби тріщать !._ . Дословный перевод: _Когда паны дерутся — у холопов чубы трещат_.  _Біда не приходить одна!._ . Дословный перевод: _Беда не приходит одна_.Русский аналог: «Пришла беда — отворяй ворота»  _Злякав їжака голим задом!._ . Дословный перевод: _Испугал ежа голым задом_.  _Якщо з вовками жити — треба по вовчому вити !._ . Дословный перевод: _Если с волками жить — нужно по волчьи выть_.Русский аналог: «С волками жить — по волчьи выть».  _Вік живи — вік вчись._ Дословный перевод: _Век живи — век учись!_  _Свій розум май і людей питай._ Дословный перевод: _Свой ум имей и у людей спрашивай_.Русский аналог: _Одна голова — хорошо, а две — лучше!_  _Розумного пошли — одне слово скажи, дурня пошли — скажи, та й сам за ним піди.._ Дословный перевод: _Умного пошли — одно слово скажи, дурака пошли — и сам за ним иди_.Русский аналог: «Лучше с умным потерять, чем с дураком найти»  _Розуму не позичиш. Розум за гроші не купиш._ Дословный перевод: _Ум за деньги не купишь_.  _Голова без розуму, як ліхтар без свічки.._ Дословный перевод: _Голова без мозгов — как фонарь без свечки_.  _Поки розумний думає, то дурень уже робить..._ Дословный перевод: _Пока умный думает, дурак уже делает_.  _Що написане пером, не вивезеш і волом..._ Дословный перевод: _Что написано пером, не вывезешь и волом_.Русский аналог: Что написано пером, не вырубить топором!.  _Око бачить далеко, а розум ще далі..._ Дословный перевод: _Глаз видит далеко, а ум ещё дальше_.  _Перед розумом і сила поступається.._ Дословный перевод: _Уму и сила уступает_.  _Якщо без діла — слабіє сила.._ Дословный перевод: _Без дела слабеет сила_.  _Щоб рибу їсти, треба в воду лізти.._ Дословный перевод: _Чтобы рыбку съесть, надо в воду лезть_.Русский аналог: _Без труда не выловишь и рыбки из пруда_.  _Треба нахилитися, щоб з криниці води напитися.._ Дословный перевод: _Нужно наклониться, чтобы из колодца воды напиться_.Русский аналог: _Без труда не выловишь и рыбки из пруда_.  _Без труда нема плода_. Дословный перевод: _Без труда нет плода_.Русский аналог: _Без труда не выловишь и рыбки из пруда_.  _Без діла сидіти, то можна одубіти.._ Дословный перевод: _Без дела сидеть — можно одубеть_.  _Взявся за гуж, не кажи, що недуж.._ Дословный перевод: _Взялся за гуж — не говори, что недюж_.Русский аналог: _Назвался груздем — полезай в кузов_, "Взялся за гуж - не говори, что недюж"  _Доки не впріти, доти не вміти.._ Дословный перевод: _Пока не вспотеешь — не научишься_.  _Лежачого хліба ніде нема. Пороби до поту, то й поїси._ Дословный перевод: _Лежачего хлеба нигде нет. Поработай до пота, а потом и поешь_.Русский аналог: Под лежачий камень вода не течёт.  _Руки білі, а сумління чорне.._ Дословный перевод: _Руки белые, а совесть чёрная_.  _А ну вставай, чоловіче, третій півень кукуріче.._ Дословный перевод: _А ну вставай, человек, третий петух кукарекает!_.  _Маленька праця краща за велике безділля.._ Дословный перевод: Маленький труд лучше большого безделья _._  _Не навчишся плавати, поки в вуха води не набереш.._ Дословный перевод: Не научишься плавать, пока воды в уши не наберёшь _._"Без труда не вынеш и рыбку из пруда".  _І коваль, і швець, і кравець, і на дуду грець.._ Дословный перевод: И кузнец, и сапожник, и портной, и на дуде игрец_._Русский аналог: И жнец, и швец, и на дуде игрец!  _За невміння деруть реміння.._ Дословный перевод: За неумение дают ремня _._Русский аналог:  _В умілого навіть і долото рибу ловить.._ Дословный перевод: _У умелого даже долото рыбу ловит!_.  _Поганеньке ремесло краще доброго злодійства. Ремесло не коромисло, плеч не відтягне. ._ Дословный перевод: Плохонькое ремесло лучше доброго разбоя. Ремесло не коромысло, плеч не оттянет_._Русский аналог: "Умение за плечами не носить".  _Добре ковадло не боїться жодного молотка.._ Дословный перевод: _Хорошая наковальня не боится ни одного молотка_.  _Коли не тямиш, то й не берися.._ Дословный перевод: Если не понимаешь, то и не берись!Русский аналог: Не зная броду, не лезь в воду.  _Що маєш робить, то зроби сьогодні, а що маєш з'їсти, то з'їж завтра._ Дословный перевод: Что должен сделать, то сделай сегодня, а что должен съесть, то съешь завтра _._  _Краще нині горобець, ніж узавтра голубець._ Дословный перевод: _Лучше сейчас воробей, чем завтра голубь_.Русский аналог: Лучше синица в руках, чем журавль в небе.  _Відстанеш годиною, не здоженеш родиною._ Дословный перевод: _Отстанешь на час, не догонишь и семьёй_.  _Згаяного часу і конем не доженеш._ Дословный перевод: _Потерянного времени и на коне не догонишь_.  _Що нині утече, то завтра не зловиш._ Дословный перевод: _Что сегодня убежит, то завтра не поймаешь_.  _Аби руки і охота, буде зроблена робота._ Дословный перевод: _Лишь бы руки и охота, будет сделана работа_.  _Не той молодець, що починає, а той, що кінчає._ Дословный перевод: _Не тот молодец, что начинает, а тот, что заканчивает_.  _Коли став робить, то байдики не бить._ Дословный перевод: _Если начал делать, то баклуши не бей_.Русский аналог: Взялся за гуж, не говори, что недюж!  _Музика без’язика, а людей збирає._ Дословный перевод: _Музыка без языка, а людей собирает_.  _Аби танцювати вміла, а робити лихо навчить._ Дословный перевод: _Лишь бы танцевать умела, а работать беда научит_.  _Заграйте мені, цимбали, щоби ніженьки дримбали._ Дословный перевод: _Сыграйте мне, цимбалы, чтобы ножки дрожали (выплясывали)_.  _Жартувала баба з колесом, доки у спицях застрягла._ Дословный перевод: _Шутила баба с колесом, пока в спицах не застряла_.  _Брехня стоїть на одній нозі, а правда на двох._ Дословный перевод: _Ложь стоит на одной ноге, а правда — на двух_.  _Топчи правду в калюжу, а всеж вона чиста буде._ Дословный перевод: _Топчи правду в луже, а все же она чистой будет_.  _Правда суду не боїться._ Дословный перевод: _Правда суда не боится_.  _Правда очі коле._ Дословный перевод: Правда глаза колет_._  _Не шукай у інших правди, як у тебе її нема._ Дословный перевод: _Не ищи у других правды, если у тебя её нет_.  _Не той товариш, хто медом маже, а той, хто правду каже._ Дословный перевод: _Не тот друг, кто мёдом мажет, а тот, кто правду говорит._  _У нього стільки правди, як у решеті води._ Дословный перевод: _У него столько правды, как в решете воды_.  _Хто бреше, тому легше, а хто правдує, той бідує._ Дословный перевод: _Кто лжёт, тому легче (живётся), а кто правду говорит, тот бедствует_.  _Де сила панує, там правда мовчить._ Дословный перевод: _Где правит сила, там правда молчит_.  _Краще кривду перетерпіти, як кривду чинити._ Дословный перевод: _Легче обиду перетерпеть, чем других обижать_.  _Пес бреше на сонце, а сонце світить у віконце._ Дословный перевод: _Пёс лает на солнце, а солнце светит в окошко_.  _Побрехень багато, а правда тільки одна._ Дословный перевод: _Выдумок много, а правда только одна_.  _Умій сказати, умій і змовчати._ Дословный перевод: _Умей сказать, умей и промолчать_.  _Рана загоїться, зле слово — ніколи._ Дословный перевод: _Рана залечится, а плохое слово — никогда_.  _Від теплого слова і лід розмерзає._ Дословный перевод: _От тёплого слова и лёд тает_.Русский аналог: Доброму слову и кошка рада!  _Слово не стріла, а глибше ранить._ Дословный перевод: _Слово не стрела, а глубже ранит_.  _Вола в’яжуть мотуззям, а людину словом._ Дословный перевод: _Вола вяжут верёвкой, а человека словом_.  _Обмова — як полова: вітер її рознесе, але й очі засипле._ Дословный перевод: _Клевета — как пыль: ветер её разнесёт, но и глаза засыпет_.  _Слово до слова — складеться мова._ Дословный перевод: _Слово к слову — — сложится язык!_.  _Не кидай словами, як пес хвостом._ Дословный перевод: _Не кидай словами, как собака хвостом (виляет)_.  _Обіцянка — цяцянка, а дурневі радість._ Дословный перевод: _Обещание — игрушка, а дураку радость!_.  _Довгим язиком тільки полумиски лизати._ Дословный перевод: _Длинным языком только глубокие тарелки лизать_.  _Чия відвага, того й перевага!_ . Дословный перевод: _Чья отвана, того и перевес!_.  _Хороброго навіть і куля не бере._ Дословный перевод: _Храброго и пуля не берет!_.  _Відвага або мед п'є, або сльози ллє._ Дословный перевод: _Отвага или мёд пьёт, или слезы льёт!_.  _Чи пан, чи пропав — двічі не вмирати._ Дословный перевод: _Пан или пропал — дважды не умирать_.  _Не розхитуй човна, бо вивернешся._ Дословный перевод: _Не раскачивай лодку — опрокинешься_.  _Не спитавши броду, не лізь у воду._ Дословный перевод: _Не спросив брода, не лезь в воду_.  _Як постелешся, так і виспишся._ Дословный перевод: _Как постелешь, так и выспишься!_.  _Не руш нічого і не бійся нікого!_ . Дословный перевод: _Не трогай ничего и не бойся никого!_.  _Тим рогом чешися, котрим дістанеш._ Дословный перевод: _Тем рогом чешись, которым достанешь!_.  _Хто питає, той не блудить._ Дословный перевод: _Кто спрашивает, тот не заблудится_.  _Краще погано їхати, ніж добре йти._ Дословный перевод: _Лучше плохо ехать, чем хорошо идти!_.  _Не в тім сила, що кобила сива, а як вона везе._ Дословный перевод: _Не в том сила, что кобыла сивая, а как она везёт!_.  _Годуй свого коня вівсом, а не батогом._ Дословный перевод: _Корми своего коня овсом, а не кнутом!_.  _Силуваним конем не наїздишся._ Дословный перевод: _Изъезженным конем не наездишься!_.  _Горе тому, що на печі: сюди пече, туди гаряче. Добре тому, що в дорозі — лежить собі на возі._ Дословный перевод: _Горе тому, кто на печи: тут печёт, тут горячо. Хорошо тому, кто в дороге — лежит себе на возу!_.  _Не тоді коня сідлати, як треба вже сідати._ Дословный перевод: _Не тогда коня седлать, когда надо ехать!_.Русский аналог: На охоту ехать — собак кормить.  _Хто часто в дорозі, був під возом і на возі._ Дословный перевод: _Кто часто в дороге, тот был под возом и на возу!_.  _Як поїдеш в об'їзд, то будеш і на обід, а як навпростець, то увечері._ Дословный перевод: _Как поедешь в объезд, то будешь и в обед, а как напрямик, так вечером.!_.  _Навпростець тільки круки літають._ Дословный перевод: _Напрямик только во́роны летают!_.  _Хто навпростець ходить — дома не ночує!_ . Дословный перевод: _Кто напрямик ходит — дома не ночует_.  _Ідеш на день — бери хліба на три дні._ Дословный перевод: _Едешь на день — бери хлеба на три дня!_.  _Хліб у дорозі не затяжить._ Дословный перевод: _Хлеб в дороге не обременит!_.  _Запаси біди не чинять і їсти не просять. Далі покладеш — ближче знайдеш_. Дословный перевод: _Запасы беды не делают и кушать не просят. Дальше положишь — ближе найдешь!_.  _Не жалій ухналя (гвіздок, яким прибивають підкову до копита), бо й підкову згубиш._ Дословный перевод: _Не жалей гвоздя, а то и подкову потеряешь_.  _Бачили очі, що купували, їжте, хоч повилазьте._ Дословный перевод: _Видели глаза, что покупали, ешьте, хоть повылазьте_.  _Водою воду не загатиш._ Дословный перевод: _Водой воду не сдержишь_.  _В копиці сіна вогню не сховаєш._ Дословный перевод: _В копне сена огня не спряшечь_.  _Диму без вогню не буває._ Дословный перевод: _Дыма без огня не бывает_.  _З вогнем не жартуй_ . Дословный перевод: _С огнём не шути_.  _На те й щука у ставку, щоб карась не дрімав._ Дословный перевод: _На то и щука в пруду, чтоб карась не дремал_.  _Волом зайця не доженеш._ Дословный перевод: _На быках зайца не догонишь_.  _Голкою криниці не викопаєш._ Дословный перевод: _Иглой колодца не выкопаешь_.  _З гарної дівки гарна й молодиця._ Дословный перевод: _С ладной девушки и хорошая молодая женщина_.  _Слічне (гарне) — не вічне._ Дословный перевод: _Красивое — не вечное_.  _На траву дивись удень, як обсохне роса, а на дівку в будень, як невбрана та боса._ Дословный перевод: _На траву смотри днём, как обсохнет роса, а на девку в будний день, как ненарядна и боса_.  _Хоч не з красою, аби з головою. Краса до вінця, а розум до кінця._ Дословный перевод: _Пусть не красива, но умна. Краса к венцу, а ум до конца (жизни)_.  _Держи ноги в теплі, голову в холоді, живіт в голоді — не будеш хворіть, проживеш довгий вік на землі._ . Дословный перевод: _Держи ноги в тепле, голову в холоде, живот — в голоде, проживешь долгий срок на земле._  _Було б здоров’я — все інше наживемо._ Дословный перевод: _Было бы здоровье — всё другое наживем_.  _Добрі жорна усе перемелють._ Дословный перевод: _Хорошие жернова всё перемелят_.  _Аби зуби, а хліб буде!_ . Дословный перевод: _Лишь бы зубы, а хлеб будет_.  _Такий здоровий, як та циганова коняка: якщо день біжить, то три лежить!_ . Дословный перевод: _Такой здоровый, как у цыгана лошадь: если день бежит, то три дня лежит_.  _У кого болять кості, той не думає йти в гості._ Дословный перевод: _У кого болят кости, тот не думает идти в гости_.  _Гнила дошка цвяха не приймає._ Дословный перевод: _Гнилая доска и гвоздя не удержит_.  _Як нема сили, то й світ не милий_. Дословный перевод: _Если нет силы (здоровья), то и свет не мил_.  _На похиле дерево й цапи скачуть_. Дословный перевод: _На наклонившееся дерево и козлы прыгают_.  _Скрипливе дерево довше росте_. Дословный перевод: _Скрипучее дерево дольше растёт_.  _Які мати та батько — таке й дитятко_. Дословный перевод: _Какие мать и отец — такой и ребёнок_.Русский аналог: _Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает_.  _З кривого дерева — крива й тінь_. Дословный перевод: _От кривого дерева — кивая тень_.Русский аналог: _Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает_.  _Яке коріння, таке й насіння_. Дословный перевод: _Какие корни, такие и семена_.Русский аналог: _Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает_.  _Який дуб, такий тин. Яка гребля, такий млин. Який батько, такий син_. Дословный перевод: _Какой дуб, такой забор. Какая плотина, такая мельница (водяная). Какой отец, такой сын_.Русский аналог: _Яблоко от яблони недалеко падает_.  _Багато няньок — дитина без носа_. Дословный перевод: _Много нянек — ребёнок без носа_.Русский аналог: _У семи нянек дитя без глаза_.  _Син мій, а розум у нього свій_. Дословный перевод: _Сын мой, а ум у него свой_.Русский аналог: _Своего ума не прибавишь_, "Свою голову не приставишь".  _Згинай дерево поки молоде, вчи дітей, поки малі_. Дословный перевод: _Наклоняй дерево пока оно молодо, учи детей, пока малы._  _Не ясла до коней ходять, а коні до ясел_. Дословный перевод: _Не кормушки ходят к коням, а кони к кормушкам_.  _Добрі діти доброго слова послухають, а лихі — й дрючка не лякаються_. Дословный перевод: _Хорошие дети доброго слова послушаются, а плохие — и палки не пугаются_.  _Жінка для совіту, теща для привіту, а матінка рідна лучше всього світу_. Дословный перевод: _Жена для совета, тёща для привета, а матушка родная лучше всего света_.  _І в лиху годину не кидай свою дружину_. Дословный перевод: _И в плохой час не бросай свою жену_.  _Живуть між собою, як риба з водою_. Дословный перевод: _Живут между собой, как рыба с водой_.  _Краще жінка сварлива, ніж дурна_. Дословный перевод: _Лучше жена ворчливая, чем глупая_.  _Яке дибало, таке й здибало_. Дословный перевод: _Какое шло, такое и встретило"._  _Заліз кіт на сало та й кричить: «Мені мало!»_. Дословный перевод: _Влез кот на сало и кричит: «Мне мало!»_.  _Залізо іржа з'їдає, а заздрий від заздрощів згинае_. Дословный перевод: _Железо ржа съедает, а завистник от зависти погибает_.  _Чує кіт в глечику молоко, та голова не влазить_. Дословный перевод: _Чует кот в кувшине молоко, да голова не влазит_.  _За копійку аж труситься_. Дословный перевод: _Над копейкой аж трясётся_.  _На чужій ниві все ліпша пшениця_. Дословный перевод: _На чужом поле всё лучше пшеница_.  _Як мед, то ще й ложкою_. Дословный перевод: _Как мед, так еще и ложкой_.  _Гребе, як кінь копитом_. Дословный перевод: _Гребет, как конь копытом_.  _Дірявого мішка не наповниш_. Дословный перевод: _Дырявый мешок не наполнишь_.  _Бездонне цеберце не наллєш_. Дословный перевод: _Бездонное ведро не нальёшь_.  _Доки бога намалюєш, то чорта з'їси_. Дословный перевод: _Пока бога нарисуешь, то черта съешь_.  _Перебила свиня «отче наш», нехай же тепер сама Богу молиться_. Дословный перевод: _Перебила свинья «отче наш», так пусть теперь сама Богу молится_.  _Надія у Бозі, коли хліб у стозі_. Дословный перевод: _Надежда в Боге, когда хлеб в стоге"._  _Боже поможи, а сам не лежи! «Дай мені, Боже!» — «Роби, небоже, то й дам, може»._ Дословный перевод: _Боже помоги, а сам не лежи!" "Дай мне, Боже!". — "Делай, племяник, так и дам, может"._  _На тім світі мною хоч тин підпирай, аби тут гаразд_ . Дословный перевод: _На том свете мною хоть забор подпирай, лишь бы здесь было хорошо"._  _З одного дерева ікона й лопата._ Дословный перевод: _Из одного дерева икона и лопата_.  _На тобі пес куций паски — щоб і ти знав, що Великдень._ . Дословный перевод: _На тебе, куцый пес, кулича — чтобы и ты знал, что Пасха"._  _Якби не селянин і не хліб, здохли б і пан і піп._ Дословный перевод: _Если бы не крестьянин и не хлеб, сдохли бы и господин, и поп"._  _Добре — в пекло, бо там тепло — а піди в рай, то ще й про дрова собі подбай ._ Дословный перевод: _Хорошо - в аду, потому что там тепло - а пойди в рай, то еще и о дровах надо позаботься_.  _Боже ти мій, за що ти мене караєш? Чи я коли в церкву ходжу, чи я коли корчму мину?_ . Дословный перевод: _._  _Не все до Бога — треба й до розуму свого. На бога покладайся, а розуму тримайся._ . Дословный перевод: _Не всё к Богу - надо и своего ума. На Бога надейся, а ума держись_.Русский аналог: На Бога надейся, а сам не плошай.  _Коли б Бог слухав чередника, то за літо б уся череда видохла._ . Дословный перевод:  _І злодій просить Бога, щоб украсти._ . Дословный перевод: _И злодей просит Бога, чтоб украсть._  _Святий Боже зорати землю не поможе._ . Дословный перевод: _Святой Бог вспахать землю не поможет_.  _У нашого владики два язики: Бога хвалить і людей дурить."_ Дословный перевод: _._  _Кому мрець, а попові гроші в гаманець._ . Дословный перевод: _Кому покойник, а попу деньги в карман_.  _Аби люди, а піп завжди там буде.._ . Дословный перевод: _._  _То ж тільки піп та півень такі дурні, що до світа співають._ Дословный перевод: _Так только поп да петух такие дураки, что до рассвета поют_.  _Нема дурнішого од попа: люди плачуть, а він співає._ Дословный перевод: _Нет никого глупее попа: люди плачут, а он поет"._  _За чужу кривавицю купив у церков плащаницю..._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Богу — слава, а попу — шмат сала._ Дословный перевод: _Богу - слава, а попу - кусок сала_.  _Ніколи з панами не міряйся руками, бо як довгі — від­ріжуть, а короткі — витягнуть._ Дословный перевод: _Никогда с панами не меряйся руками - если длинные - отрежут, а короткие - вытянут_.Русский аналог: "С багатым не судись".  _Не вір багатому ніколи, бо за його порадою лишишся голий_. Дословный перевод: _._  _«Чия справа?» — «Війтова!» — «А хто судить?» — «Війт!»_. Дословный перевод: _._  _Голий до голого не позиваеться._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Оддай і сало, аби за моє стало._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Закон у пана, як дишло: куди направить, туди й вийшло._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Коли в кишені вітер віє, то не лізь у суд Мусію.._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Дере коза лозу, а вовк козу, а вовка селянин, а селянина пан, а пана юрист, а юриста то вже чортів триста._ Дословный перевод: _Дерёт коза лозу, а волк - козу, а волка - крестьянин, а крестьянина - пан, а пана - юрист, а юриста то уже чертей триста_.  _Коза з вовком тягалася,— тільки шкура від кози зосталася._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Панич добрий, як отець: взяв корову і овець, а пані — як мати: наказала теля взяти._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Пан з паном погодиться, а Іван у спину дістане_ . Дословный перевод: _._  _Сильні та багаті рідко винуваті._ Дословный перевод: _Сильные и богатые редко виноваты_.  _З паном судитись — як чолом об стінку битись._ Дословный перевод: _С паном судиться - как лбом о стенку биться_.  _Рідна земля і в жмені мила ._ Дословный перевод: _Родная земля и в жмене мила_.  _Вдома і стіни гріють. Вдома і солома їдома._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Із своєї печі і дим не гіркий. На чужому полі не матимеш волі._ Дословный перевод: _._  _На віку, як на довгій ниві, всякого трапиться, всякого хліба ізкоштується — і твердого, і м’якого._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Маємося, як горох при дорозі: хто захоче, той скубне._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Чужа хата гірше ката. Хата чужа, як свекруха лиха._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Свій дім не ворог: коли прийдеш, то й прийме._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Аби шия — а ярмо завжди буде_. Дословный перевод: _Была бы шея, а ярмо всегда будет_.  _Був у бувалицях — знає, що таке кий, і що таке палиця._ Дословный перевод: _._  _З поклонів не згорбатієш, але й не забагатієш._ Дословный перевод: _От поклонов не сгорбатишься, но и не разбогатеешь_.  _Розживемося, як у пастухи наймемося._ Дословный перевод: _Разживемся, как в пастухи наймёмся_.  _Як наймит робить — у хазяйки дух радується, а як сяде їсти — серце болить.._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Нестатки гонять з хатки._ Дословный перевод: _Лишения гонят из хатки_.  _Голод — не тітка, найми — не свій брат._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Селянин трохи збагатів, як коли в наймитах згорбатів.._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Хотіли вражі люди, щоб ми в наймитах збагатілись — так не діждуться_. Дословный перевод: _._  _Тоді селянин у пана буде багатий — як пес його стане рогатий._ Дословный перевод: _._  _У селянина грошей — як у жаби пір’я.._ Дословный перевод: _У крестьянина денег — как у лягушки перьев_.  _До дуги та мого вудила — не достає тільки нового воза та кобили._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Лихо не вморить, так спотворить._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Розтупіться лахміття, дайте місьце лоскуттям._ Дословный перевод: _Расступитесь, лохмотья, дайте место лоскутам!_.  _Дожився: шаровари одні, а сорочек ще менше._ Дословный перевод: _Дожился: шаровары одни, а рубах еще меньше!_.  _Дурниці вареники й варяниці, інша справа борщ — хоч поганий, так до біса._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Бий, жінко, ціле яйце в борщ: хай пан знає, як хлоп уживає._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Добрий борщик, та малий в нас горщик._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Бідняку не спиться — хліб сниться.._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Доки багатий стухне, бідний з голоду опухне..!_  . Дословный перевод:Русский аналог :: _Пока жирный похудеет — худой сдохнет._  _Казав дід бабі: «Якби сир та масло, то вареників наварила б, тільки що ж,— борошна нема»._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Густа каша дітей не розгонить._ Дословный перевод: _._  _У піст їли хрін, а у м’ясниці — кислиці.._ Дословный перевод: _В пост ели хрен, а в мясоед - кислицы_.  _У вбогого щодня піст._ Дословный перевод: _У нищего каждый день пост"_  _Густенька каша, та не наша, а наш несолоний куліш — як хочеш, так його і їж.._ Дословный перевод: _Густая каша, да не наша, а наш несоленный кулешь — как хочешь, так его и ешь._  _У вбогого ані печі, ані лави, і на столі нема страви.._ Дословный перевод: _У бедного — ни печи, ни скамьи, а на столе нет еды"_  _Багатій не відає — як бідний обідає.._ Дословный перевод: _._  _Половина світу с жиру скаче — а половина с злиднів плаче._ Дословный перевод (Русский аналог): _Пол — мира жирует, пол — мира горюет"_  _Сало без горілки, що свиня без рила_. Дословный перевод: _Сало без водки, что свинья без рыла_.Русский аналог:"Пиво без водки — деньги на ветер"  _Де три хохли, там два гетьмани та зрадник_. Дословный перевод: _Где три украинца, там два гетмана и один предатель_.Русский аналог: «Что знают двое — знает и свинья»  _Якщо не з'їм, так понадкусюю_. Дословный перевод: _Если не съем, так понадкусываю_.Русский аналог: «Что не съем, то понадкусываю.»  _Нехай буде гречка, аби не суперечка_. Дословный перевод: _Пусть будет гречка, только не спор_.Русский аналог: «Худой мир лучше доброй ссоры»

----------


## Lampada

_Поки сонце зійде, роса очі виїсть. 
Поки бабуся спече книші, в дідуся не буде душі._  
Русский аналог:  _пока трава зазеленеет, кобыла околеет _ _По́ки бага́тий сту́хне, то вбо́гий опу́хне. -_ _ Пока богатый обеднеет, бедный околеет_

----------

